# Wakeboarding shots from the weekend



## Goontz (Jul 21, 2009)

Link to whole album: Lake071909 pictures by kguenter - Photobucket

Later in the day it was hard to deal with the sun's reflection coming off the water being so overexposed, but that leaves me with something to try and work on. Any C&C is appreciated. Here's a few for those who don't want to go to the album: 

1.






2.





3. 





4. 





5. 





6. 





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 21, 2009)

nice shots dude, try and keep your horizons more level. If you can id shoot chase, its so much sicker lookin than the back of the boat. But i understand just bringing the camera and shooting from the boat. i do it all te time. 

you exposed them like perfectly. Im diggin em all. especially the one wiht the bewbies


----------



## Goontz (Jul 21, 2009)

Ejazzle said:


> nice shots dude, try and keep your horizons more level. If you can id shoot chase, its so much sicker lookin than the back of the boat. But i understand just bringing the camera and shooting from the boat. i do it all te time.
> 
> you exposed them like perfectly. Im diggin em all. especially the one wiht the bewbies



Thanks. I've noticed the crooked horizon in some too; I'll definitely keep that in mind. Yeah this was just a day out riding brought the camera along. Shooting from a chase boat definitely makes for some fun pictures! 'Preciate it!


----------



## Art Photographers (Jul 21, 2009)

PROPS! Great Phots and Great Boarding!


----------



## Goontz (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Art!


----------



## boogschd (Jul 23, 2009)

<3 4 7 & 8 

great set


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not surprised you had trouble with the light you were shooting at ISO400, F11, 1/1250 when you could have been at ISO100, open up your aperture and blur the background 
F4 http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/308749552_rr6Bs-L.jpg


----------



## Goontz (Jul 24, 2009)

True, I didn't think about knocking the ISO down at the time. Although, the reflection off the water didn't look as bad on the camera at the time as it does on a monitor so I didn't think to. I'll play with that next time I go riding, thanks Gary.

What cable was that shot at?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2009)

Goontz said:


> True, I didn't think about knocking the ISO down at the time. Although, the reflection off the water didn't look as bad on the camera at the time as it does on a monitor so I didn't think to. I'll play with that next time I go riding, thanks Gary.
> 
> What cable was that shot at?


 
Always start with a low ISO and work your way up if need be  don't assume because its sports you need to be  at ISO400 to start like a lot of people on here think
The cable is nowhere near you , it is just outside Sheffield UK


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 26, 2009)

usually under iso 400 you get motion blur. i dont put it under 400 ever shooting wakeboarding or wakeskating.


----------



## guest0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent shots, I like the mid-air ones especially.

Wake boarding is a blast!


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like #4. Awesome shot in two aspects. :thumbup:


----------



## Goontz (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks guys


----------



## Goontz (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, one of Jake's sponsors saw some of these shots and, long story short, I'm sending some high res jpeg's to them in exchange for some gear. Fun times.


----------

